# Why does my Betta's gill flare out?



## Jody (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently recieved a betta as a gift. It was in a 10g tank with several neon tetra's. It was kept in the basement so I wouln't see it. The light was never left on. The tank has a filter that worked sometimes, and the temperature I don’t think was as warm as it should have been. Apparently the guy in the fish store said that betta’s need to be fed twice a day. Should it only be once? There was food floating on the top of the tank all day so either he’s not eating or was fed too much. He was kind of wilted looking in the corner of the tank. I moved him to a 5g tank a day later and left the tetras in the 10g tank. Now that he is in the 5g tank he is very active! However when I come up to the tank he flares out his gills right under his mouth, like a collar a clown would have…why is he doing this? He only did it a bit is this like a defence mechanism or something? And do you think he will be all right in the 5g? Should I put a plant or something in there? All he has are little rocks at the bottom. Should I put a few of my tetras with him?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Jody said:


> I recently recieved a betta as a gift. It was in a 10g tank with several neon tetra's. It was kept in the basement so I wouln't see it. The light was never left on. The tank has a filter that worked sometimes, and the temperature I don’t think was as warm as it should have been. Apparently the guy in the fish store said that betta’s need to be fed twice a day. Should it only be once? There was food floating on the top of the tank all day so either he’s not eating or was fed too much. He was kind of wilted looking in the corner of the tank. I moved him to a 5g tank a day later and left the tetras in the 10g tank. Now that he is in the 5g tank he is very active! However when I come up to the tank he flares out his gills right under his mouth, like a collar a clown would have…why is he doing this? He only did it a bit is this like a defence mechanism or something? And do you think he will be all right in the 5g? Should I put a plant or something in there? All he has are little rocks at the bottom. Should I put a few of my tetras with him?


It is just like a "warning" to try to make himself look bigger. Most bettas either flare their gills or fins to look bigger when they see other fish or see you enter the room.

It is a good sign. It means they are healthy.


----------



## Jody (Dec 27, 2007)

*Bent fins?*

wow 29g, that alot. I think my tank may even be smaller than 5g. but I am going to put a few tetras in there to keep Gib company.... okay so hes just giving a warning when he does that clown thing...thats good he is healthy. When he was in the 10g tank the filter was to strong and his fins got pulled into it and they look a little...bent, just at the tips...will this get better?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Bent fins?*



Jody said:


> wow 29g, that alot. I think my tank may even be smaller than 5g. but I am going to put a few tetras in there to keep Gib company.... okay so hes just giving a warning when he does that clown thing...thats good he is healthy. When he was in the 10g tank the filter was to strong and his fins got pulled into it and they look a little...bent, just at the tips...will this get better?


Most likely, yes. Fish can re-grow their fins. You might want to add some MelaFix just in case.

A 5gal is a good size for a betta. I suggest just keeping him by himself in their.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd keep him there himself too. Bettas are solitary fish and don't get lonely like some other fish do.

frequnt partial water changes will help his fins grow back. 10% daily would be best. If you add melafix remember to add 1/5 of the dose. Bettas are sensitive to some of the ingredients.


----------



## Jody (Dec 27, 2007)

melafix? i can buy that at any pet store? Thanks for the info. i will keep Gib by himself, i always thought betta's should be kept alone until i read about putting other fish in there.... okay so they like their space... and because im postitve my tank for him is only about 2-3 gallons would you resommend switching him into the bigger tank by himself and having the tetras in the smaller one?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Upgrade your 3g tank if you can. But the betta will be better in there than the tetras.

how many tetras do you have? They like to be in groups of 6 or more to be happiest. In a 10g I would go for 12 of them if you're not having anything else in the tank.


----------



## Jody (Dec 27, 2007)

i have seven tetras...i am thinking of adding more though.


----------



## Sushi (Dec 31, 2007)

My does to. At first i was like omg, his gills are going to pop out! I thought he was going to explode! But i did some research and found out that it is perfectly normal.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

You have too many tetras for a 3 gallon tank. The betta will be fine in there as long as he's all that is in it. It would be too small to add much else.


----------

